# Is the Australia the only country where the TCR Advanced comes in three variants?



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Are these available in any other country othe than Australia?? I know the Advanced Team is available outside Australia but I'm not sure about the TCR Advanced LE with the ISP and the Ultegra equipped TCR Advanced.


----------



## golzy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not sure but I have to say that the blue color on the bottom looks sweet.


----------



## yoni (May 13, 2006)

the US doesn't get the LE with that sweet seatpost because of the difficulty in cutting the seatmast. it needs a specific blade and has to be at the right angle and height. it all comes down to a warranty issue really. guess they weighed it out and realized americans are pretty bloody ignorant at times and would probably end up choppin the hell out of the frames, resulting in a bunch of blabbering disgruntled customers. a trip to europe to get one would be well worth it though.. that's what i'm planning on doing
cheers
yonatan


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

you have a remarkable talent at oversimplifying things, now don't you?  

btw - if you get an integrated seatpost giant, then i suggest doing some research into how you're going to bring it back - it's not going to fit into a Trico, or a Thule hard shell case, unless you've got very short legs 




yoni said:


> the US doesn't get the LE with that sweet seatpost because of the difficulty in cutting the seatmast. it needs a specific blade and has to be at the right angle and height. it all comes down to a warranty issue really. guess they weighed it out and realized americans are pretty bloody ignorant at times and would probably end up choppin the hell out of the frames, resulting in a bunch of blabbering disgruntled customers. a trip to europe to get one would be well worth it though.. that's what i'm planning on doing
> cheers
> yonatan


----------



## yoni (May 13, 2006)

i was planning on wrapping it in bubble wrap and slapping an address sticker on it  



botto said:


> you have a remarkable talent at oversimplifying things, now don't you?
> 
> btw - if you get an integrated seatpost giant, then i suggest doing some research into how you're going to bring it back - it's not going to fit into a Trico, or a Thule hard shell case, unless you've got very short legs


----------

